# Installing FreeBSD (powerpcspe) version + QEMU. How?



## mercator (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi all,
please advice.
need to install any of these installer: for powerpcspe architecture


			Index of /ftp/snapshots/powerpc/powerpcspe/
		


im trying like this:

powerpc64 version boots and install ok:


> qemu-system-ppc64 -m 8192 -mem-prealloc -smp cores=4 -nic user,model=virtio -cdrom FreeBSD-14.0-CURRENT-powerpc-powerpc64-20211223-fa255ab1b89-251899-disc1.iso



but for powerpcspe version im confused, if i changing:



> qemu-system-ppc.exe  -cpu e500v2 -M ppce500 - it asks for the kernel and initrd, but how?



thanks!


----------

